
Ask HN: Google is using our company's name, what can we do? - lukeqsee
I run Stadia Maps (stadiamaps.com). Google just launched Google Stadia, their streaming service.<p>Obviously the products don&#x27;t directly compete (video streaming vs online maps), but Google most certainly competes against us with Google Maps API. Additionally, this product launch will definitely affect things like SEO and name recognition.<p>Is there anything we can do?
======
detaro
That Google also does maps doesn't mean much, as long as they don't use that
name for mapping products. Unless your trademark is registered to cover the
gaming field too, probably little you can do. But for details, ask a lawyer.

------
Scullwm
I'm pretty sure that Google have paid lawyer to check if the trademark was
free before using it. If they are using it, they are confident about any
attacks on their use. Good luck.

------
todsac
Do you own the trademark? I would recommend you talk to a trademark lawyer
asap.

~~~
lukeqsee
We don't have the trademark, unfortunately, but we can demonstrate using the
mark for months before Google did.

~~~
inetsee
I haven't looked, but I am fairly certain that Google has trademarked "Stadia"
for the gaming space. You could try trademarking "Stadia" for the mapping
space, but that wouldn't prevent Google from using "Stadia" in gaming.

If you have several hundred dollars you're willing to place on a long shot
bet, you could talk to a trademark lawyer.

